# Kaufberatung & Tipps



## Fabian (16. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich plane nun nach knapp vier Jahren einen neuen PC zuzulegen.
Es sollte ein Möglichst schneller PC sein, da er dann wieder einige Jahre laufen muss. Da ich mich mit Hardware leider nicht wirklich sehr gut auskenne, bin ich auf Hilfe angewiesen. Deswegen hier meine Fragen:

(1) Lohnt es sich überhaupt *JETZT* einen PC zu kaufen? Oder sollte man auf einen neuen CPU / Grafikkarte / etc warten - die etwas bahnbrechendes Neues und unentbehrbares hat? (Also wirklich nur "Wichtiges" - weil sonst könnte ich ja ewig warten...)

(2) Hier die aktuelle PC Konfiguration:

 CPU: Intel Pentium IV 3,00 GHZ mit 800 MHz FSB
 CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 7000Cu
 Mainboard: ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Intel875P USB 2 / Serial-ATA / RAID / GBIT LAN / SOUND / FireWire
 RAM: 2 * 512MB DDR-SDRAM PC400 Infineon orig.
 Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser III V1000 Schwarz (Schalldämmung, Varioregelung und 7 Papst Lüfter)
 Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 9800 Atlantis Pro
 Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ATA IV ST380021A 80GB 
 Brenner: LG GCE8520B (52/24/52)
 Netzteil: 400 Watt Zalman ZM-400 APF, aktiv PFC 
Hier habe ich noch: Tastatur, Maus, TFT, DVD-LW

Was fehlt da noch?  Passt irgendetwas davon nicht zusammen?

(3) Gibt es irgendwo ein Forum oder etwas Ähnliches, wo ich sagen kann: "Dies brauch ich!" und ich dort das beste Angebot bekomme? (Ich meine nicht soetwas wie Guenstiger.de etc, sondern das eine Firma auf den Beitrag antwortet und ein Angebot macht...)

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

Grüße und besten Dank

axess


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

HELP


----------



## blubber (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

joa, also graka, pladde, speicher...alles top eigentlich. lediglich eine andere cpu würde ich nehmen (athlon 3000+ zum beispiel)

Naja, und ob es sich lohnt, einen pc zu kaufen, kann man sich immer  fragen, weil die preise der nächsten generation IMMER nach n paar wochen in den keller fallen, von daher ist der zeitpunkt nie günstig, also kauf ruhig 

Die frage ist halt echt, ob du wirklich so ne highend kiste brauchst. Du könntest nämlich EINE MENGE Geld sparen, wenn dir eher einen Rechner im "mittleren" highend Bereich zulegst. Sozusagen immer schauen, wo die größten Preissprünge sind. Dann hast trotzdem ne super Kiste.

bye


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Mai 2003)

Sehr nett. Ich würd nur ne andere Platte nehmen, z. B. von Maxtor, die sind imho leiser und zuverlässiger als Seagate Festplatten. Und dann vielleicht ein wenig größer, so um die 120 GB, aber ich denke Größe is geschmackssache.
Der Prozessor is ordentlich, Intels neues Flagschiff soviel ich weiß. Wenn du Athlon nehmen willst (nicht unbedingt besser, aber günstiger, dafür mehr Wärmeentwicklung) würd ich nen Monat warten und einen aus der Barton-Serie kaufen...

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Spacemonkey (17. Mai 2003)

Wieso soll er eine andere CPU nehmen?
Der P4 3066MHz ist genauso teuer wie der 3000+. Und er ist schneller.
Wobei dann würde ich eher Rambus nehmen, dann sollte der Rechner auch wieder lange reichen.


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

Also nen Athlon will ich dieses mal keinen. Preis ist mehr oder weniger egal..  Das System so kostet mich jetzt ca. 1300 €. 
Was mit am Pentium reizt sind die 800MHz FSB.

Zum Thema Festplatte: Das ist nur meine System Disc - sprich das wo ich die Programme drauf installiere. Ich habe hier in diesem System noch ca. 250GB drin, die ich dort auch einbauen werde.


----------



## Grimreaper (18. Mai 2003)

Ich sag ja nur, CPU ist geschmackssache. Ich würd auch eher den Intel nehmen, da er HT ist und die 800 MHz FSB wirklich verlockend sind. Von RAMBUS würde ich abraten. Ist teuerer und demnächst nicht mehr zu haben, da es dann endgültig von DDR2 abgelöst werden wird. Außerdem gibt es deutlich bessere DDR Mainboards...

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grimreaper _
> *Außerdem gibt es deutlich bessere DDR Mainboards...*



Welches?


----------



## Grimreaper (18. Mai 2003)

Dein Asus Mainboard ist schon sehr gut. Die Aussage betraf Rambus; die Rambus-Mainboards sind nicht so gut wie die DDR-Boards.


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2003)

achso


----------



## Grimreaper (18. Mai 2003)

Ich hab nu auch mal ne Frage 

Wie schaffst du es, den PC so günstig zu bekommen?
Allein die GraKa dürfte min. 350 € kosten, der Prozessor ebenfalls. Lässt nicht mehr Spielraum für den Rest, der bei dir aber trotzdem hammer ist...

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2003)

Die GK kostet ca. 480 € 
Das mit dem 1300 € war so gemeint: *ICH* muss das bezahlen, der Rest legen meine Eltern drauf  Sind ca. 400 € ;p


----------



## Grimreaper (19. Mai 2003)

Na denn... 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von axess _
> *...
> (1) Lohnt es sich überhaupt *JETZT* einen PC zu kaufen? Oder sollte man auf einen neuen CPU / Grafikkarte / etc warten - die etwas bahnbrechendes Neues und unentbehrbares hat? (Also wirklich nur "Wichtiges" - weil sonst könnte ich ja ewig warten...)
> ...*


Hmm, also das kann man nich so genau sagen, weil nach 3 tagen kann deine graka zum beispiel schon um bis zu 60 euro günstiger sein, wie bei meinem bruder zum beispiel... das is also immer son glücksspiel...


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2003)

[persönliche Meinung]
Wenn du kein (pardon) "Hardcore Gamer" bist, dann würde ich das System anders gestalten. Da sind ein paar ... nunja nennen wir es mal Schnitzer ... drin.

Auf der einen Seite, holst du dir die dickste Radeon die auf dem Markt ist, was auf Gaming hindeutet. Wenn du allerdings nen GamerPC haben möchstest, ist es meiner Meinung nach unnütz, eine Intel CPU zu kaufen. Dann würde ich bei AMD bleiben.
Auf der anderen Seite hast du trotz der Verwendung des Intel CPU's *sieben Papstlüfter*. Das ist definitiv überdimensioniert für ein Intel-System. Das produziert Lautstärke und mehr Stromverbrauch und das war es dann auch schon.

Bei der Festplattenfrage würde ich trotz allem zu Maxtor tendieren.

Achja um nochmal auf die CPU zurückzukommen. Ist der 3ghz der, der vom System wie zwei CPU's angesprochen werden kann ? Wenn ja, ist das meiner Meinung nach für einen reinen Spiele PC überdimensioniert.

Wichtig wäre halt zu wissen, was du so hauptsächlich damit machst.

Ein Angebot wie du es dir wünschst gibt es glaube ich nicht, aber schau mal bei http://www.hardwareschotte.de vorbei. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Paule (9. Juni 2003)

Und wenn du dich da so umguckst pass auf ,dass du nicht bei Connecting-electronics kaufst , von denen hab ich bisher sehr sehr viel Schlechtes gehört.
Das mit den Lüftern kommt ganz drauf an.
Eigentlich sind Papst-Lüfter im allgemeinen sehr leise und auch wenn es 7 sind nicht sehr störend . Eine gute Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse ist wichtig.Meine Festplatten freuen sich darüber , dass genau vor ihnen ein paar Lüfter sind , und ich kann sie unbesorgt laufen lassen und sie bleiben schön kühl und die ganzen andren Komponenten im Rechner haben auch nichts gegen frische kühlere Luft.Und so einen hohen Stromverbrauch haben die Lüfter ja nicht ,dass er erwähnenswert wäre.

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Trotzdem sind 7 Gehäuselüfter (+CPU Kühler+Netzteillüfter+Grafikkartenlüfter) meiner Meinung nach definitiv überdimensioniert. Wenn man so ein Temperaturfetischist wäre, dann sollte man gleich auf Wasser- oder Stickstoffkühlung oder sonst was umsteigen.

BTW: Ein Papstlüfter (80mm) hat einen Luftdurchsatz von 33m³ pro Stunde. Das würde bedeuten, dass 7 der Lüfter pro Stunde 231m³ Luftdurchsatz haben. Gehen wir mal von einem durchschnittlichen Zimmer aus 3m x 5m x 2,5m = 37,5m³. Das würde bedeuten, dass deine Lüfter pro Stunde mehr als 6 mal die Luft in deinem Zimmer durch deinen PC pumpen. Ich denke hier sollten wir mal anfangen über sinnvolle Größenordnungen nachzudenken.


----------



## Paule (9. Juni 2003)

nur ,dass solche Kühlmethoden um einiges teurer sind


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Wie schon gesagt, man muss über den Bedarf nachdenken. 
"Brauche ich das wirklich ?"

Und bedenke mal folgendes: Papstlüfter 80-120mm kosten zwischen 15,90€ und 21,90€. Jetzt nehm davon mal sieben Stück. Da bist du ratzfatz bei 112€ bis 150€ und dafür kann man, wenn man kein komplett fertiges Set kauft, sondern auch ein bischen selber bastelt auch schon dicke ne WaKü einbauen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

> (3) Gibt es irgendwo ein Forum oder etwas Ähnliches, wo ich sagen kann: "Dies brauch ich!" und ich dort das beste Angebot bekomme? (Ich meine nicht soetwas wie Guenstiger.de etc, sondern das eine Firma auf den Beitrag antwortet und ein Angebot macht...)



http://www.mercateo.de

Das ist zwar "eigentlich" kommerziell für Händler, aber dort kannst Du deinen Wuschn äußern und bekommst dann die Angebotte von Händlern!


----------



## Fabian (10. Juni 2003)

Die Maschine ist fuer nichts bestimmtes gedacht, aber werde bald oefters mal sowas wie 3D Studio Max etc. benutzen "muessen" (duerfen?!).. Jedenfalls soll damit natuerlich auch gespielt werden. Das mit den 7 Papst Lueftern werd ich mir auch nochmal ueberlegen, wie ich das mach... hab jetzt fast alles bestellt =)

Mercateo - auf der Webseite find ich mich nicht zurecht :-(


----------

